

Intel Manageability Engine Huffman Algorithm - zmanian
http://io.smashthestack.org/me/

======
ilurk
With Intel entrenching their rootkits deeper and deeper it seems inevitable
that the only option for a safe(r) system will have to be using a ARM
solution, like Novena.

This page is also relevant in respect to Intel ME:
[http://me.bios.io/Main_Page](http://me.bios.io/Main_Page)

